# Ichat help



## emmaemma (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an imac, and my ichat is a 4.0.8 and I am having some trouble with it. Ichat will come on, and it will act like i am logging in, but i look at it to see that all of my buddies are offline(which they arent) and that I am supposedly available. It has been this way for about a week now and is not improving, I have restarted the computer, Ichat, changed the prefrences> account>server settings to 5191 but nothing is working. I really need help!


----------



## emmaemma (Jan 27, 2010)

My aim also will work on websites like aim, aol or meebo, and other accounts will not log in on the ichat


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi emmaemma - welcome to TSG.

Try deleting your com.apple.ichat.plist by sending it to Trash:

Macintosh Hard Drive > Your Account > Library > Preferences > com.apple.ichat.plist

Restart/reset iChat and it should work. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## NancyALee (Feb 22, 2010)

Yankee Rose, I tried the steps you listed above to delete the com.apple.ichat.plist and was able to do so successfully but it did allow me to login. It tells me that the password or login is incorrect. I actually set up an entirely new AOL account and it still won't work. I can login to either of my AOL accounts via AOL.com etc., but not into Ichat. What gives?

Thanks,Nancy


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

NancyALee: 

Not sure what version of OS X or iChat you are using but try this:

*Applications > Utilities > Keychain Access

*Select the AIM account info

*Click on the box to display the password

*A pop up now appears for your Admin password; allow once.

*Edit the password that appears in the Bottom text field if necessary.

*Check to see if you have multiple entries for the AIM name.

Hope that helps!


----------

